# Vacuum pump ???????????



## LOLIFR (May 20, 2015)

Would this pump be suitable for stabilizing?

http://www.matcotools.com/catalog/product/SS3CFMP/30-CFM-DEEP-VACUUM-PUMP/


----------



## Schroedc (May 20, 2015)

LOLIFR said:


> Would this pump be suitable for stabilizing?
> 
> http://www.matcotools.com/catalog/product/SS3CFMP/30-CFM-DEEP-VACUUM-PUMP/



Most definitely that would work. Almost any HVAC pump would work fine. I'd double check on the warranty and what you have to do to get warranty service first. You can also get a JB pump for just about the same money and I know those have a 24 month warranty on them.


----------



## Schroedc (May 20, 2015)

I did do a little apples to apples comparison between that unit and the JB I'm using and noticed a couple things. The Matco pump is only a single stage with a 1/4 HP motor. While it will work fine for stabilizing I'd be a little hesitant on long term heavy usage.

Assuming you're buying the pump new (If you're getting a deal on a well maintained used one then go for it) I'd recommend taking a look at this one-

http://www.amazon.com/Evacuation-Pu...=UTF8&qid=1432138303&sr=8-12&keywords=JB+pump

That's the pump I'm running and I've found it easy to service and no issues with running for 24 hours at a time and it has a 1/2 HP motor and is a dual stage pump. and the cost difference isn't a whole lot.


----------



## LOLIFR (May 20, 2015)

I found this one and think i can get it for about 50 bucks


----------



## Schroedc (May 20, 2015)

LOLIFR said:


> I found this one and think i can get it for about 50 bucks



If you can get it for 50 that's a decent deal. I'd make sure it works and will draw a vacuum. I'd also double check with a Matco dealer or call their customer service and make sure rebuild parts are still available for it. You hope never to need them but if it happens you don't want a pump you can't get parts for. Also remember to look at the oil in the pump and make sure it looks reasonably clean. i'd also recommend changing the oil before you use it just so you know you've got good, clean oil in it.


----------



## LOLIFR (May 20, 2015)

Thanks guys will check all the stuff you mentioned


----------



## TurnTex (May 21, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> I'd also double check with a Matco dealer or call their customer service and make sure rebuild parts are still available for it.


 I am almost certain this is a China made pump. If so, there will be no re-build parts for it. For $50, if it works properly, it would be worth it. Just be aware that it is most likely not serviceable.


----------

